# HELP! LUMP NEXT TO RIBS!



## conny (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi!

 I am so worried! Tonight I was petting Josie, my 5 month old chi and noticed a lump near her ribcage! It feels like a large mosquito bite! Like marble size! It doesn't have any color to it and she doesn't seem to be bothered by it. In fact she acts normal and I only felt it when I was petting her. She doesn't wince when touched, but I am really nervous! My handbook doesn't say anything about it. PLEASE HELP!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

like you say it is probably just a mosquito bite - if she is in no pain just relax and take her to the vets to get it checked out.

keep us posted


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Calm down for now and keep an eye out.............then if it stays take her to the vet. May be just a fatty deposit but she is young. DONT WORRY YET OK 
read the pimple thread maybe some advice there may help. :wave: 
keep us posted


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

I sure hope your little pup is OK! Chances are it is nothing to be concerned about, but that being said...I would definitely keep an eye on it and/or get a vet to take a look at it. Often a pup will have a lump after getting an injection (especially a rabies injection) and those lumps can be marble-sized and last up to 3 months. However, since it is near the rib cage I can't imagine that is what is causing it. Please keep us up-to-date and let us know if it is changing in size or shape. 

I found this online at http://www.fairmountanimal.com/lump.html: 

Q. I found a lump on my dog that is about the size of a large marble. It is located under the skin, just above the knee, and does not seem to give him discomfort or pain. Is there a cause for concern? 

A. Always get a vet to check out a lump.

A lump may indicate cancer, _but many such growths can be harmless_. You mentioned that it is not painful or bothersome, but several different types of dangerous growths can have those characteristics. 

Any time a lump is seen or felt on an animal, it deserves to be tested to determine whether it is cancerous or just a benign, non-cancerous lump. It is critical that you take your pet to your veterinarian for examination. He or she may wish to perform a fine-needle aspirate on the mass, or other appropriate tests. A fine-needle aspirate is performed quickly, without the need for sedation in most patients.

A fine-needle aspirate involves taking a small needle and placing it into the mass. A syringe is used to aspirate the cells of the growth into the needle. These cells are then put onto a slide, stained, and evaluated under a microscope by the veterinarian or by a veterinary pathologist. The study of these stained cells is called cytology. This tiny sample of cells often provides important information about the growth¹s nature. The test can separate benign fatty growths called lipomas from other serious problems that may require treatment. 

When the fine-needle aspirate does not provide a diagnosis, the veterinarian often recommends a biopsy. A biopsy involves taking a large piece of tissue from the growth, or surgically removing the growth. This usually requires sedation or anesthesia. The tissue must be processed and analyzed by a pathologist, which takes several days.

Any mass or growth on a dog, cat, or other animal needs to be assessed. A fine-needle aspirate is simple to do, inexpensive, and may provide a rapid diagnosis.


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi Conny

Can you also tell us some more information? Is the lump soft or solid? Is it close under or on the skin or is it deeper? Does it move or does it feel attached? Answers to these questions can help us help you.

Generally speaking, solid is more suspicious than soft or cystic, and immobile is worse than mobile when it comes to masses. Let us know - I'll be keeping you and your pup in my thoughts. 

Don't worry - it honestly is probably nothing but better safe than sorry, eh?


----------



## conny (Jul 11, 2004)

As a matter of fact, she did get a rabies vaccine october 15. Along with booster for her other puppy vaccines. 3 total. One in scruff of neck, on in rump area and the third one I honestly cannot remember where it was. The lump is solid, like a big pimple/mosquito bite and is close to the skin. Its on her right side "resting" on the last of her ribs. It seems to move along with the skin. I don't want to over react but I don't want to ignore it either. I love my Josie and she truly is like a baby to me.


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

give her a bath.. u say its solid but hell, it could be another one of those puss inflamed things from needles or something, another person here read my msg and gave her a bath and it poped.. puss was in it.. try it, no harm in trying..


----------



## conny (Jul 11, 2004)

I can try the bath...but I don't see any puss or any color to it besides the normal skin color. I tried squeezing it but nothing came out. I can try the bath tomorrow it's kind of late now and I have to get to bed


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

ooo dont squeeze! it might be something else. and, yes.. when the other lady's dog had a lump, it was under the skin as well..


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

I read that it can take days to weeks for a lump to show up after a rabies vac so to me it sounds like that may be what is causing the lump. My advice would be to call your vet and tell them about it. Let them give you advice.  Keep us posted!


----------



## conny (Jul 11, 2004)

I called the vet today and without seeing her they feel that it is from the rabies vaccine. They said thats the area that they gave her it. They also said that it may take a few weeks to go away and to just keep an eye on it. If it gets bigger then bring her in. Also what are your feelings on her getting the rabies vaccine, parvo and a dvvlp shot all at once? When I questioned the vet she said its no prob, but after resaearching last night I saw some comments about it not being a good idea. The rabies should be done 3 weeks apart from other vacines. She is scheduled to be spayed November 5th. Should I be concerned?


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

I think they should be spaced out just to make sure you would know what shot the reaction is coming from IF any! On a personal opinion I think it's too much for the body to handle all at once!


----------



## joebeans (Sep 29, 2004)

A rabies shot near the ribs? What vet are you going to? This is NOT the proper place for a rabies vaccine. Rabies shots should be given IM (intramuscularly) into the hind quarters rotating sides each vaccination. I'd go to a different vet, they can't diagnose a dog, or any animal over the phone.


----------



## Anna68 (Aug 29, 2004)

*rabies*

I agree with Joe. I know my vet would never diagnose over the phone. (they want my money! lol) 
Seriously, rabies shots aren't given near the ribcage. Was it the secretary making this decision or did she consult the vet? Either way, get a second opinion.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

joebeans said:


> A rabies shot near the ribs? What vet are you going to? This is NOT the proper place for a rabies vaccine. Rabies shots should be given IM (intramuscularly) into the hind quarters rotating sides each vaccination. I'd go to a different vet, they can't diagnose a dog, or any animal over the phone.


 I thought the same thing! :shock:


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

My vet told me they always give the rabies 3 weeks after the other shots are done. They do this because they don't want to overload the pups system with too many vaccines.


----------



## Nat (Sep 17, 2004)

*Don't flip out!*

My chi, Flea had a big lump beside her spine when I got her. The woman I got her from said it was from the vaccines. I took her to a vet and the vet said it wasn't from vaccines, as it was too hard and localized and they'd take it out when they clean her teeth. 

Well - I ended up going to another vet and guess what? It WAS from the vaccines. The reason it was in a strange location was because when she got her vaccines she had just been spayed and was wearing an elizabethan collar and they couldn't inject her around the neck. 

She was given her shots around the 24 of August and it took a little over a month for the bump to diminish..and now..it's GONE! 

So..don't worry...if your vet says it's from the shots, that's what it is. It may just take a while to go down. And if it isn't GROWING or oozing or causing pain....nothing to worry about.


----------



## ilovemychi's (Jun 17, 2004)

My Chile had a lump is the safe place...right by her rib cage....she had it excised...it didn't hurt her and thank god it wasn't cancer.... :angel12: 

It was the size of a golf ball and it was a abscess/ cyst filled with pus. It was removed and my poor Chile had a huge incisional site....I will post pictures soon of her incision. My poor baby was a little sore after surgery which is to be expected...but she is doing great now!! And she has fully healed. I just hope that she doesn't get any more.

Make sure to take your Chi to the vet to be checked. Chances are they it will need to be removed. 

PM me if you would like more info. :wave:


----------

